# New shrimp set up



## BluePearl (15 Jan 2014)

Hi there,

I'm just about to set up a new shrimp tank after a long break (nearly 4 years) due to a very hot summer wiping out all my cbs and OE black tigers 

Anyway I decided to go with a fluval spec 3, it has around 13 litres including the back compartment, I'm using RO/DI water with salty shrimp gh+ And I just wanted some advice on how to start up my fishless cycle, I know some people use ammonia but is there any other way, as my husband keeps moaning about how much money I'm spending on this little tank 

Edit: I've persuaded him to get me a few more bits, just ordered some ammonia suitable for cycling, a new test kit and some bt-9.
So how does this ammonia fish less cycle work?
And does bt-9 speed up the process?


Thanks


----------



## Lindy (15 Jan 2014)

Post this in the inverts section, you will get a better response. I don't think many folk here add ammonia while cycling a tank. When I started a new shrimp tank the substrate released ammonia and cycled the filter but I'm not sure this is necessary for shrimp.


----------



## BluePearl (15 Jan 2014)

thanks for the reply, ah yea i knew i should of put it there silly me. i will ask a forum mod to move it.

i'm using fluval shrimp stratum which people say doesn't leech.


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Jan 2014)

Sorry no advice about starting as I have always used soil that leaches amonia but have you thought about a larger tank? 13ltr seems very small if your hoping for a good colony

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## BluePearl (15 Jan 2014)

No problem. I'm only gonna start with about 4 shrimp and I am planning on getting a bigger tank in the near future.


----------



## Graham01 (15 Jan 2014)

if only stocking with 4 shrimp & using bt9 you should have no need to cycle as your bioload will be virtually nothing
a small weekly water change will keep on top of everything


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jan 2014)

Hi all





BluePearl said:


> So how does this ammonia fish less cycle work?


The idea is that the addition of ammonia stimulates the nitrifying bacteria in the filter that oxidise NH3 to NO2 and eventually NO3. Because this process needs oxygen and carbonates, you need a constant supply of these. The idea is then you test for NH3, NO2 and NO3, and when the NH3 and NO2 levels fall to zero and NO3 is present the tank is "cycled". 

I think the whole process is fraught with risks, and is based upon an initial misconception about the nature of biological filtration. Have a look at these threads <Nitrogen Cycle in a planted tank with new filter | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, <Should I fishless cycle a new planted tank? | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society> & <Best Way To Start A Planted Tank? | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

You just need to plant the tank and then leave it for a couple of weeks for the plants to grow in.

cheers Darrel


----------

